# 7/2 3mb



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

The boys did well tonight. 3 bulls, 2 lady fish, 1 shark in an hour and a half.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)




----------



## lafishdoc (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice man. Awesome to see the kiddos getting in on the action. Live bait of what?


----------

